# Questions about a Melco Superstar 1 machine



## raw191 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm a silk screen, vinyl graphics guy thinking about getting into embroidery. I've got a lead on an older Melco Superstar 4 head six needle machine in great shape. Is this older machine going to give me troubles by not working with newer technology? What about hats? I'm wanting to get into this as cheaply as possible, to see how I like it. can't justify $12k+ for one with all the bells and whistles. I just want a basic one for now, but didn't know if these machines were better off as boat anchors. lol


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Can you get parts if something breaks on this machine?


----------



## raw191 (Nov 16, 2008)

No. I just found out that Melco no longer supports this machine. Everything else aside, I think that answered my question.


----------

